# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  وظائف في شركة التصنيع الوطنية

## القلب المرح

*تعلن شركة التصنيع في مدينة الجبيل الصناعية عن رغبتها في توظيف عدد من خريجي الثانوية (القسم العلمي ) وذلك وفق الشروط التاليــة : 

**1. أن يكون سعودي الجنسية.
2. ان يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك.
3. أن لا يكون قد مضي علي حصولة علي الثانوية العامه مدة لاتزيد علي ثلاث سنوات. 
4. أن لايقل معدل الشهادة الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي عن 80%. 
5. أن يكون حاصلا على درجة 60% أواكثر في إختبار القياس.
6. أن لا يكون قد سبق له العمل وتم تسجيله بالتأمينات الاجتماعية.
7. أن يجتاز بنجاح الاختبار والمقابلة الشخصية التي تجريها الشركة له.
8. أن لا يكون المتقدم قد سبق دعمه بواسطة صندوق دعم تنمية الموارد البشرية.

**وسوف يتم استقبال جميع الطلبات على موقع الشركة الإلكتروني المخصص لذلك ولن يتم استقبال أي طلب بمقر الشركة :- 

سيتم إستقبال طلبات التوظيف على الموقع الأليكترونى: 

**إعتباراً من تاريخ:10/10/1428 هـ الموافق 22/10/2007م
إلى تاريخ :24/10/1428 هـ الموافق 05/11/2007م


**عزيزي مقدم الطلب:
-الرجاء التأكد من أن طلبك يتماشى مع متطلبات التوظيف لدينا وفقاً للشروط المطلوبه, وإلا سوف يتم إستبعاد طلبك.
-سيتم ارسال رسالة قصيرة لك على الجوال موضحا فيه حالة الطلب و وقت ومكان الإختبار و المقابله الشخصيه.
-يجب عليك إحضار الوثائق التاليه عند الحضور للإختبار.
**1. بطاقة الأحوال الأصليه. 
2. صورة طبق الأصل مع الشهادة الأصليه. 
3. صورة من نتيجة إختبار القياس. 

**نموذج طلب توظيف الثانوية العام**ه*
*الصفحة الرئيسيه*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

شكرا اخوي على المجهود
رحم الله والديك

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمووووووووووو

الله يعطيك العافية ..

----------


## واحد فاضي

تسلم أخي ورحم الله والديك 

ان شاء الله يستفيدوا الشباب وينكتب الك أجر 
بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

سلام

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

الف شكر لك اخوي واللة يعطيك العافية 
اختك 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------

